# 99 Bontrager Privateer Owners?



## Celticrider (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone else out there own a 1999 Bontrager Privateer S? It's the model with the rasta paintjob. I've never seen another one around out here on the East Coast. Just curious. I love this bike. For the money, you just can't beat a steel frame like this. I'm just getting back into riding more seriously after taking some time off to do other things. Man, I'm just beginning to realize how old school my setup is with all these people riding by on their zillion dollar full suspensions. Keep riding!


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Old School.*

I have a 1994 Race, which I completely love. I own one of those zillion dollar FS rides, which is a blast, but I think I still grab the Bontrager about 3/4 of the time. I have it set up Single Speed with an improved fork and it handles better than any bike I have ever owned.

In my hunt for new stickers for my Race, I aquired a set of the Rasta flavored stickers, which I have no use for. If you are interested in making your old trusty beautiful again, PM me and I will send you a picture. I have both panels and the B-Dot for the Headtube. Perfect condition.

Here's mine - Fresh Powder coat, wheels, fork, carnk, HS, etc....


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Funny, our bikes could almost be twins. Mine's a late model "Factory" single speed w/ a SidSL/JudySL/Styff franken fork. The second photo is with Keith Bontrager at last weekends SSWC05. 

jw



Lutarious said:


> I have a 1994 Race, which I completely love. I own one of those zillion dollar FS rides, which is a blast, but I think I still grab the Bontrager about 3/4 of the time. I have it set up Single Speed with an improved fork and it handles better than any bike I have ever owned.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Dat ol' Fisher*

Dat ol' Fisher in the background looks like Keith's current ride . . . he has nice legs too!


----------



## sadexpunk (Aug 28, 2005)

mines one of the orange, cream and blue frames. as you can see from the link, its had a fall in the peaks, but since then my mates welded it up, and also welded some disc mounts on and now im running hayes disc brakes and skareb light blue forks too. looks the biz! bit heavier now tho :-(

anyone know thew year or any history of this colour frame? i believe it was made after the santa cruz years.

http://sadexpunk7705.fotopic.net/c165312.html

cheers


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*1998*

Yer Bonty is from 1998, the last year Trek made 'em was 1999 . . .


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

Nice rides fellas. I thought that '98 was the last year of Bontragers, and that it was the only year of 1.125" head tube requirements. Guess I was wrong.

Four days ago I would have chimed right in on this Bontrager thread. Now, it's like I'm some sort of Bontrager poser. I am definitely still reeling from the theft, and without a ridable bike, nor my wife either, I kind of feel like an MTB wanna-be rider. Definitely a humongous turn of events.


----------



## weswhitesell (Sep 2, 2010)

Love the Bonty. Where did you get your stickers? I'm doing a rebuild/repaint and need some decals. Thanks - Wes


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

weswhitesell said:


> Love the Bonty. Where did you get your stickers? I'm doing a rebuild/repaint and need some decals. Thanks - Wes


Wes, you realize this thread is 6 years old right?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I was a young man when this was first posted.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I was a young man when this was first posted.


I like to think I still am. 

jw


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

weswhitesell, we hardly knew ye.


----------



## BikeMan52 (Jan 25, 2019)

How much travel does your fork have?


----------



## BikeMan52 (Jan 25, 2019)

Can I ask how much travel is on your fork?


----------



## BikeMan52 (Jan 25, 2019)

I have the rasta privateer as well


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

It was first posted in 1998


----------



## boots (Aug 15, 2008)

I got my Bontrager Privateer brand new from the showroom floor in 1996 and today I just put NX Eagle groupset on it, new stem, wide bars, new brake levers and new rear wheel. The Privateer lives again!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikeMan52 (Jan 25, 2019)

boots said:


> I got my Bontrager Privateer brand new from the showroom floor in 1996 and today I just put NX Eagle groupset on it, new stem, wide bars, new brake levers and new rear wheel. The Privateer lives again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boots (Aug 15, 2008)

BikeMan52 said:


> boots said:
> 
> 
> > I got my Bontrager Privateer brand new from the showroom floor in 1996 and today I just put NX Eagle groupset on it, new stem, wide bars, new brake levers and new rear wheel. The Privateer lives again!
> ...


----------



## plobryan (Mar 24, 2019)

*Once a Rasta...*

I bought this when I worked in a bike shop in Madison back in the late 90s. Pretty much the best thing ever.

I've upgraded just about everything but I can't bring myself to upgrade bikes completely.

Here it is in Moab a week ago.


----------

